# probleme d'envoi de mail avec "mail" et "thunderbird"



## orion (13 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour je suis un petit nouveau dans le monde mac (et pour cause j'utilise le portable de ma copine) et j'ai un petit soucis en essayant de configurer un client mail sur osX, je m'explique:

 j'ai configuré "mail" normalement sans trop de probleme pour le compte freesurf de ma copine avec les serveurs pop et smtp que demande "mail". Le truc c'est qu'il arrive à bien importer les mails sur sa boite (il trouve bien le serveur pop.freesurf.fr) mais impossible d'en renvoyer un ("mail" me dit "serveur smtp.freesurf.fr introuvable ou indisponible" ou un truc comme ca). 

 Donc là je me dis que c'est peut etre leur serveur qui n'est pas trouvable effectivement et pour verifier j'enregistre mon compte wanadoo sur mail pour voir si ca marche... et là surprise ca fait pareil (je peut importer mes mails mais pas en envoyer) alors que j'ai bien configuré avec mon smtp.wanadoo.fr.

 J'ai aussi essayé de tester avec thunderbird (le client mail de mozilla) mais il me fait exactement pareil (je peut importer mais pas envoyer des mails a partir du client) pour les 2 comptes freesurf et wanadoo. Ya t'il un problème de config système ou qq chose comme ca? Le firewall d'osX qui m'empeche d'envoyer des données?

   Etant donné que je ne connais pas trop le monde mac  est-ce que qq1 pourrait m'aider?
   Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2004)

Le problème n'est pas lié au "monde Mac" mais à la configuration internet....  Pour envoyer un mail tu ne peux utiliser QUE le serveur smtp de ton fournisseur d'accès (alors que tu peux relever les messages des comptes pop de n'importe qui)

Donc si tu te connectes à internet par free (par exemple), tu dois configurer ton logiciel de messagerie avec le smtp de free (même si tu peux le configurer pour relever les mails de tes boites wanadoo, freesurf, free, tiscali, 9telecom,.....)


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

Quel est ton fournisseur d'acces?
Si ce n'est pas celui que tu veux utiliser pour envoyer des messages (freesurf) mais un autre (wanadoo ou tele2 par exemple) c'est le smtp du FAI qu'il faut mettre.


Edit: Crotte grillé par remy


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2004)

grillé jp !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> grillé jp !




Bah c'est pas juste, je rentre de vacances et j'ai encore pas retrouvé ma dextérité légendaire


----------



## orion (13 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quel est ton fournisseur d'acces?
> Si ce n'est pas celui que tu veux utiliser pour envoyer des messages (freesurf) mais un autre (wanadoo ou tele2 par exemple) c'est le smtp du FAI qu'il faut mettre.


 ok dac je comprend tt maintenant... en fait je suis chez ma copine qui est en angleterre jusqu'a la fin du mois donc je ne connais pas son fournisseur d'acces qui doit etre celui de la fac (à manchester) c'est un peu spécial...
 Donc ca veut dire que si je suis chez moi (FAI wanadoo) et que je veut consulter mes boites hotmail, freesurf n'importe quoi d'autre alors il faut que je mette le smtp de wanadoo si je comprend bien.. (quel que soit la boite chéckée) 

  merci pour tt les gars


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

orion a dit:
			
		

> Donc ca veut dire que si je suis chez moi (FAI wanadoo) et que je veut consulter mes boites hotmail, freesurf n'importe quoi d'autre alors il faut que je mette le smtp de wanadoo si je comprend bien.. (quel que soit la boite chéckée)



vi vi, c'est ca..


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2004)

oui quelle que soit la "boite checkée", pour envoyer des messages il te faut absolument passer par le smtp de ton fournisseur d'accès.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

Grillé remy!


----------



## r e m y (13 Juillet 2004)

et ben les réflexes reviennent vite! Les vacances ont été profitables visiblement


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juillet 2004)

Grillé pour grillé (je pars en vacances jeudi, il est temps  ), les détails sont là.

À+


----------



## Chene (17 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses qui répondent à des quetions que je me posais depuis quelques mois; même si techniquement j'avais trouvé la solution


----------

